# Bangkok airport closed; Protestors overrun terminal, besiege PM's office



## CougarKing (25 Nov 2008)

More chaos in Bangkok:



> *Bangkok airport closed; terminal stormed
> 
> Protests turn violent*
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (27 Nov 2008)

Hopefully things don't get any worse there.



> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081127/ap_on_re_as/as_thailand_political_unrest
> 
> Bangkok, Thailand
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (3 Dec 2008)

Another update:



> *Thailand's chaos: What lies ahead*
> http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/breakingnews/world/view/20081202-175703/Thailands-chaos-What-lies-ahead
> 
> By Ed Cropley
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (8 Apr 2009)

And the unrest reignites once again into strong protests and restless rallies in Bangkok as if nothing has changed since last year.



> *Agence France-Presse - 4/8/2009 6:04 AM GMT
> Tens of thousands rally against Thai PM*
> Tens of thousands of protesters rallied in Bangkok in their biggest bid yet to topple premier Abhisit Vejjajiva, sparking fears of a violent new twist to Thailand's political crisis.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (11 Apr 2009)

Another update: To think the protestors were able to storm their way into the ASEAN summit's meeting hall?  

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090411/ap_on_re_as/as_asia_summit



> *Protesters force Thailand to cancel Asia summit
> Anti-government demonstrators storm through the 14th ASEAN convention hall*
> 
> Saturday, April 11, 2009, … By AMBIKA AHUJA, Associated Press Writer Ambika Ahuja, Associated Press Writer – Sat Apr 11, 6:31 pm ET
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Apr 2009)

A red shirt anti government protester revives a Thai army soldier who collapsed at the Association of South-East Asian Nations (ASEAN) summit plus six venue, held in the popular hillside hotel of the Royal Cliff Beach resort and PEACH convention centre, after anti government red shirt protesters stormed inside the site, causing the Thai government to cancel the 16 nation summit and declare a state of emergency in Pattaya, Thailand, 11 April 2009. Clashes occurred in the streets of Pattaya between anti-government and pro-government supporters. Thailand was hosting the ASEAN plus three and six summits including leaders of China, Japan, South Korea, India, Australia, and New Zealand, with South East Asian leaders






Thai Minister of Foreign Affairs Kasit Piromya (R) and his wife Jintana Piromya (L) are carried by security guards to depart the hotel by speedboat after anti-government protesters storm to the venue of ASEAN summit in Pattaya city, Chonburi province, Thailand, 11 April 2009. Thai government decided to postpone indefinitely the Asean summit after thousands of red-shirts protesters loyal to fugitive former premier Thaksin Shinawatra broke into a hotel where is the venue of the summit of the Association of South-East Asian Nations (ASEAN) at the Thai seaside resort of Pattaya


----------



## CougarKing (13 Apr 2009)

And the Thai military begins its crackdown on the anti-govt. protestors/rallies.



> POLITICAL TURMOIL
> CRACKDOWN BEGINS
> 
> *At least 77 were injured as troops, firing tear gas and shots into the air, moved in to retake the Din Daeng intersection near Victory Monument from protesters.*
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (13 Apr 2009)

photos from Thailand:





-- Thai soldiers drive their tanks on the road in Bangkok, Thailand Sunday, April 12, 2009. Thailand's embattled government, humiliated by demonstrators who shut down a 16-nation Asian summit, declared a state of emergency in the capital Sunday in an attempt to stem the tide of protest across the country. (AP Photo/Apichart Weerawong)

(guys, what is this tracked armored vehicle? BMP-3?)





-- Protesters surround and beat the car carrying Thai Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva at the interior ministry in Bangkok April 12, 2009. Troops fired into the air as Thai anti-government protesters stormed the country's interior ministry on Sunday after Abhisit declared a state of emergency in the capital. (REUTERS)





-- Thai soldiers take up a position in Bangkok, Sunday, April 12, 2009. Thailand's ousted prime minister called for a revolution Sunday after rioting erupted in the capital, with protesters commandeering public buses and swarming triumphantly over military vehicles in unchecked defiance after the government declared a state of emergency. Bands of red-shirted anti-government protesters roamed areas of Bangkok, with some furiously smashing cars carrying Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva and his aides and others beating up motorists who hurled insults at them. (AP Photo / Wason Wanichakorn)





-- Thailand's Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva walks in the interior ministry after a news conference in Bangkok April 12, 2009. Abhisit declared a state of emergency on Sunday to quell political unrest and vowed to take tough action against protesters after they forced cancellation of an Asia summit. REUTERS/Stringer (THAILAND POLITICS CONFLICT)





-- A supporter of former Thai prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra waves a national flag during a declared state of emergency at the royal plaza in Bangkok April 12, 2009. Thai Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva, whose gentle treatment of protesters at an Asian summit led to its collapse in chaos, struck back on Sunday, declaring a state of emergency to quell protests in the capital. REUTERS/Kerek Wongsa (THAILAND POLITICS CONFLICT IMAGE OF THE DAY TOP PICTURE)


----------



## George Wallace (13 Apr 2009)

Not a BMP 3.

Most likely a YW 531 H ( Chinese Type-85)


----------



## CougarKing (14 Apr 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Not a BMP 3.
> 
> Most likely a YW 531 H ( Chinese Type-85)



Thanks for the correction. My second guess had been it was some sort of APC variant of the Stingray tank type their Army uses. Obviously I was wrong.

More updates:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090414/ts_nm/us_thailand_politics;_ylt=Ao.wfHMUk8JegT0Sv7FXAn934T0D



> *Thai protest ends peacefully*
> By Martin Petty and John Ruwitch Martin Petty And John Ruwitch – Tue Apr 14, 8:00 am ET
> *BANGKOK (Reuters) – Thai anti-government protesters in Bangkok surrendered on Tuesday, giving the harried prime minister some breathing space to try to fix the worsening economy.
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090414/wl_asia_afp/thailandpoliticsprotest;_ylt=AmfxCt8VLfGFXvsftVFNKsJ34T0D



> *Thailand seeks Thaksin's arrest over protests*
> by Boonradom Chitradon Boonradom Chitradon – 1 hr 26 mins ago
> BANGKOK (AFP) – *Thailand issued an arrest warrant Tuesday for fugitive former premier Thaksin Shinawatra for inciting street battles between anti-government protesters and troops that left two dead and 123 hurt.
> 
> ...


----------

